# second guessing my plans....



## imsarah (Mar 15, 2010)

Bennies been using his indoor section of the hutch as a toilet despitethe fact his litterbox is so conveniently located right next to his food and water.I washed it all down with water and vinegar, tossed his blankets in the wash and brought him inside for the night so it could air out and dry. I went to home depot to get some linoleum tiles to place in there and some silicone sealant to seal the edges so that when he does it again, I could just wipe up the urine with a towel and toss that in the wash with his blankets. 

The part Im second guessing is this, is the silicone sealant safe for him? I've read the entire package and it doesnt say anything about it being safe or unsafe for pets. Although, its made for window/door/attic/basements so why would it mention rabbit hutches. I just plan on using it to seal the edges where the urine would seep into the cracks and soak into the wood, I bought the little caulking tool to smooth out the seams, I'm just still concerned about him SOMEHOW deciding to give it a chew. 

Opinions please? The product I bought is called GE Silicone II Premium Waterproof Silicone. Window/Door/Attic/Basement 100% Silicone. 3hr Rain-Ready Sun/Freeze proof, wont crack or crumble. I read all down the back of the tube and thepart that had me second guessing myself is that "Methanol and Ammonia are released during cure" So does that mean that after the 24 hour cure time, its completely safe? It also says its"green approved" if that means anything.


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 15, 2010)

I used silicone to seal the edges of the lino in my rabbit cages. I allowed it to dry and cure for a day before putting the rabbits in it. 

I found that when a small bead was placed in the corner seams, the buns have been unable to get to it. 

-Dawn


----------



## imsarah (Mar 15, 2010)

okay awesome, I'll get started on that today then.


----------



## AquaticRex (Jul 2, 2010)

just a heads up, rabbits will always choose a far corner away from their food. if you place the food in one corner, they will for sure pee/poo in the other one. if you want him to stop peeing in that area, put his food there, he will usually do it somewhere else. other then maybe a few poop balls, you wont have to clean in there any more.


----------



## imsarah (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks, I did NOT know that. He seems to be fine with the privacy to poop/pee without anyone being able to see him. I put a catbox in there with some bedding and change it every couple days. It works out cause I don't have to worry about having to rake up piles from underneath the hutch, which is where he likes to dig and lay out during the day.

I also find it awesome that he DOES NOT do his dirty business anywhere BUT the catbox. 8x9 feet of space for him to just drop it anywhere he pleases but he chooses to hop all the way to the bathroom to relieve himself. I love him. If only the toddler were so easy to potty train.


----------

